# Melanotan



## anabolix250 (Feb 23, 2011)

OK people anyone know a place to get legit melanotan II in Aus? PM me if you can help.

Cheers


----------



## Ruturaj (Feb 23, 2011)

this is one is good
extremepeptide


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Right here bud!

Extreme Peptide Melanotan
 
-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

A better question is what is the dosing schedule? I've heard everything from body weight to skin type.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

.5mg ED

simple and very very effective...

-T


----------



## Life (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish more info was available about the safety of usage


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Life said:


> I wish more info was available about the safety of usage




Its quite safe my friend, there is a huge amount of people using MT-2 now. I will be writing an article soon to clear things up.


-T


----------



## Life (Feb 23, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Its quite safe my friend, there is a huge amount of people using MT-2 now. I will be writing an article soon to clear things up.
> 
> 
> -T



 There haven't been any studies in some time (08?) and those didn't last long enough nor look for any adverse health effects. There are a number of medical "experts" that heavily caution against the use of melanotan however..


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Life said:


> There haven't been any studies in some time (08?) and those didn't last long enough nor look for any adverse health effects. There are a number of medical "experts" that heavily caution against the use of melanotan however..



There are actually quite a few recent studies, ill dig them up when I get some time. Post some references to these expert statements?

Thanks 

-T


----------



## Life (Feb 23, 2011)

BBC NEWS | Health | Risky tan jab warnings 'ignored' FDA Issues Warning Letter to Melanocorp, Inc. For Illegal Sale of Melanotan II Danish Medicines Agency Press releases : MHRA BBC NEWS | Health | Worry over tan jab mole changes Tanning drug a health risk | Herald Sun People risking health with internet 'tan jabs', warns expert - Telegraph  Some of those are more "it's not licensed" complaints but you get the idea


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Read through the first two, not one single medical reason. Please post an expert with a *specific medical reason*..preferably a medical study. Yes, there are dangers in injecting anything, because of injecting safety, and the FDA is going to warn *everyone* when injecting *any* product that they have not yet approved. 

Unless your considering "Instead of giving her the desired tan, it also gave her freckles, which she didn't like" (article 6 you posted) a serious health risk, then you should rethink your argument. 

-T


----------



## Life (Feb 23, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Read through the first two, not one single medical reason. Please post an expert with a *specific medical reason*..preferably a medical study. Yes, there are dangers in injecting anything, because of injecting safety, and the FDA is going to warn *everyone* when injecting *any* product that they have not yet approved.
> 
> Unless your considering "Instead of giving her the desired tan, it also gave her freckles, which she didn't like" (article 6 you posted) a serious health risk, then you should rethink your argument.
> 
> -T



 Thats why I wanted more info about the safety of using it. I haven't found any. If I had a medical study I would have posted it, that's why I was hoping you'd post the ones you've found. My argument is that anecdotal evidence suggesting it isn't harmful (And even that is suspect given the medium through which the information was provided) does not warrant calling the product "safe."


----------



## anabolix250 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok so I gather this stuff will get through Australia no worries? Not a controlled substance from what I gather? Cheers


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

anabolix250 said:


> Ok so I gather this stuff will get through Australia no worries? Not a controlled substance from what I gather? Cheers



Correct.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

For user Life:

*Evaluation of melanotan-II, a superpotent cyclic melanotropic peptide in a pilot phase-I clinical study.*

Dorr RT, Lines R, Levine N, Brooks C, Xiang L, Hruby VJ, Hadley ME.
College of Medicine, Pharmacology Department, University of Arizona, Tucson, USA.
*Abstract*

A  pilot phase I study was conducted with a cyclic heptapeptide analog of  alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (alpha-MSH). The lactam-bridged  molecule, called Melanotan-II (MT-II), has the structure  Ac-Nle4-Asp5-His6-D-Phe7-Arg8-Trp9-Lys10 alpha-MSH4-10-NH2 (MT-II) and  has superpotent melanotropic activity in vitro. A single-blind,  alternating day (saline or MT-II), placebo-controlled trial was  conducted in 3 normal male volunteers at the starting dose of 0.01 mg/kg  of MT-II. Subcutaneous injections of MT-II or saline were given daily  (Monday-Friday) for 2 consecutive weeks. Two subjects were escalated by  0.005 mg/kg increments to 0.03 mg/kg and one to 0.025 mg/kg. The 0.03  mg/kg dose produced Grade II somnolence and fatigue in one of two  subjects (WHO standards). *Mild nausea, not requiring antiemetic  treatment, was reported at most MT-II dose levels*. A stretching and  yawning complex appeared to correlate with the onset of spontaneous,  penile erections which were intermittently experienced for 1-5 hours  after MT-II dosing, depending on the MT-II dose. Two subjects had  increased pigmentation in the face, upper body and buttock, as measured  by quantitative reflectance and by visual perception 1 week after MT-II  dosing ended. *These results demonstrate that MT-II has tanning activity  in humans given only 5 low doses every other day by subcutaneous  injection. The recommended single MT-II dose for future Phase I studies  is 0.025 mg/kg/day.*




*Only side reported- mild nausea which is common.*
*Outcome- Pigmented (tanned skin), erections*


----------



## Life (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah I've read that one before. And like I said, nothing about safety really. They didn't test for anything, just related aesthetic and stomach issues. Would have been nice to see a larger test group too. *shrug*


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Life said:


> . Would have been nice to see a larger test group too. *shrug*



I agree

-T


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 25, 2011)

EP has top notch melanotons 

Melanotans

*Needles:* 29-31 gauge X 1/2", 1 CC (100 unit). That is a typical insulin needle used to mix as well as inject. Use needles one time only. Once your technique perfected, injections are almost painless. 
*
Starting dose: *Your first injection should be a very small dose, for example .25mg (250mcg). See how you react. Goal should be to feel nothing. Dose after dinner, before bed. Any dosing chart stating that you should take a high dose (according to your weight) is outdated and potentially dangerous. 

*Loading dose:* Load with 0.5-1mg once a day. People who have used doses in this range generally report getting excellent results. Don’t worry if you miss occasional days. It will not make much difference, focus on the cumulative effects. 

*Maintenance dose:* Maintenance is taking doses less frequently than daily to avoid becoming darker than you want. Yes, that will happen. With enough UVR, you will get much darker than you have even been before. A maintenance dose can help prolong super-physiological photo-protection MT-2 delivers. 

*UV Radiation:* Melanotan is a poor sunless tanner. UV (from sun or a tanning bed) light is necessary to develop a tan. Without it, almost nothing happens. In other words, NO UV = NO TAN. Well, user will pigment depending on skin type.... If you have loaded for a full month and then start UV exposure, you (and your friends) will be astounded by how fast you tan and how dark you get. Moreover, it is advisable to keep areas of your skin that ordinarily get exposure covered up with a towel and/or zinc oxide (nose/lips/face) and let less exposed areas develop pigmentation first. Areas of skin that are typically sun-exposed in your day to day life will respond more readily to the effects of the melanotan peptides.
*
Fat Loss:* The melanocortin (MC) system is a signaling pathway for leptin and insulin. The MC system is important for control of food intake and body weight. MT-2 treatment results in adipocyte lipolysis. MT-2 increases fatty acid oxidation(FAO) in which the MC5R plays a significant role. MT-2 improves insulin sensitivity through stimulating FAO in skeletal muscle tissue. Reduced food intake from the anorectic response of MT-2 is primarily responsible for weight loss. 

*Watch yourself:* Your tan can sneak up on you. A tan generally sets in 3 days after UV rays. Dose and expose yourself gradually to UVR when tanning. Love your skin.

*Avoid burning: *You are protected from burning mostly by your tan, not the MT-2 peptide. Therefore, don’t overdo the rays at first. Start with only as much UV that you could tolerate without burring before you began Melanotan. It should not take many weeks before you can tolerate hours of strong sun without burning. Truly incredible for those who have never experienced freedom to enjoy the sun.

Continue your regular dosing protocol until you have reached your desired tan and do not want to become darker. Cut injection frequency to once every 2, 3, 4, or even 7 days. Experiment to find the frequency that gives the tan you want.

*Storage: *Store freeze dried and reconstituted peptides in the refrigerator.

*Do you have to inject MT-II?*
Yes. The best, most efficient method of administering Melanotan peptides are subcutaneous (subq) injections. Nasal sprays are inconsistent and inefficient. No detectable levels were observed following oral dosing - pills do not work.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 25, 2011)

Good post, and thanks for the support!

I just got some in today for myself and my gf 

-T



OutWhey said:


> EP has top notch melanotons
> 
> Melanotans
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravager (Mar 7, 2011)

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Im on EP's stuff right meow. 

So far so good. Only 3 days in but already seeing some changes.


----------

